# Selbstmordforen (vorallem an Experience1986)



## FireWireDE (9. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Wisst ihr das mich eure Diskussion über Selbstmordforen echt angekotzt hat? 
Gleich mal vorweg: Ich bin Inhaber der größten Selbstmordcommunity Deutschlands. Momentan sind wir dabei uns auf den Internationalen Raum auszubreiten!

WArum mache ich dieses Seite? Diese Seite soll Menschen helfen sich nicht umzubringe. Das liegt mir sehr am Herzen da ich selbst mal einen Versuch hinter mir hatte. Wo in Deutschland kann man drüber sprechen das man sich am liebesten umbringen würde ohne gleich inder Klapse zu landen? NIrgends. Und genau das ist bei uns möglich! Ich bin übrigens auch gegen Seiten die Diskussionen zulassen wie man sich am besten umbringen kann.

Nun zu _ZENSIERT_! Das ist einfach bei RTL: Die suchen sich mal eben so ne URL raus die sie gerade lustig finden und nutzen sie Negativ in Sendungen/Serien. _ZENSIERT_ ist nichts anderes als eine Auflistung von Selbstmordforen in Deutschland, sogar mit beschreibung welche das Thema Selbstmord wie handhaben! Das Problem hatten wir mit unserer Seite auch einmal, wir hätten RTL gerne auf mehrere zehntausend Euro Schadensersatz verklagt. Aber zwecklos - RTL taucht da mit 5 Staranwälten auf und wir können einpacken. Es gibt auch kein Gesetz das es verbietet URLs im TV negativ darzustellen, leider!

Gerade in Deutschland wird selbst vom Staat das Thema Selbstmord totgeschwiegen. Und das obwohl sich in Deutschland soviele jugendliche das Leben nehmen. Und das liegt garantiert nicht an diesen Foren, diese retten sogar noch leben! Vielmehr sollte sich der Staat mal GEdanken über den Arbeitsmarkt machen, das ist nämlich der Hauptgrund warum Leute nichtmehr können/wollen!

Schönen Tag an alle noch!

Gruss!


----------



## blubber (10. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

kritisches Thema, ich will auch garnicht viel zu sagen. Aber mich würde interessieren, welche Diskussion du meinst ? Und wie lautet die URL zu deinem Forum?

bye


----------



## Bypass41 (10. Dezember 2003)

@FireWireDE,

das Einzige was Du willst ist Traffic, Heuchler.


----------



## Sinac (10. Dezember 2003)

Hab von der Diskusion zwar nichts mitbekommen, ber ne Seite die Leuten die mit dem Gedanken spielen sich das Leben zu nehmen helfen will ist odhc ne verdammt gute Sache! Also, das klingt vielleicht komisch aber ab und zu könnte ich solche Seiten gut gebrauchen :-/

Naja, gute N8!
Sinac


----------



## Bypass41 (10. Dezember 2003)

Ja,

wenn es denn so wäre. Mit dem Anschein einer Heimat für Hilfesuchende...Hier, gerade in diesem Forum mit sehr vielen jungen Leuten, kommt man mit so einer Masche besonders gut an. Vorsicht sei geboten, ob nun gefährdet oder nicht.


----------



## M@DZG@ (10. Dezember 2003)

Stimmt - Ich seh auch nicht ein, warum gerade hier so ein merkwürdiges Thema angeschnitten wird. Also dear mr. FireWireDe : F*** off. . Man hat das leben schon schwer genug, da müssen solche pseudo-hilfsbereiten Typen nicht noch rumnerven. Seelendoktoren im algemeinen sind absolut nutzlos; sie tun so, als wollten sie helfen, aber in Wirklichkeit sind sie nur hinter dem Geld her. Freunde sind bei sowas das einzig wahre. 
So das war meine Meinung. 
[Thread closed!]


----------



## FireWireDE (10. Dezember 2003)

Joah ich bin hinter dem Traffic her. Mir bringt diese Seite soviel das ich 50 EU im Monat für nen Server ausgebe, und den Traffic den ich will noch zusätzlich zahlen muss wenns zuviel wird.

Die URL lautet: _ZENSIERT_

Wir sind das offizielle Nachfolgeforum von _ZENSIERT_!

Gruss!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. Dezember 2003)

Politische Meinungunabhängigkeit möchte ich das mal nennen und zweitens ist ein Großteil der User hier nicht reif genug derartige Diskussionen zu führen!

UND @ FireWireDE: Wenn ich mir deine Reaktion und Ausdrucksweiese durchlese ( die btw. hier unerwünscht ist ) scheinst auch Du mir nicht reif genug.

Also lasse bitte derartige Threadsa hier oder ich dwerde deinen Acount beschränken oder sperren. ( Ende der Diskussion )

CLOSED


----------

